# Travelling through France



## Dean Valsesia (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi planning on heading over to Italy in approx 3 weeks. I have a property over there but not residency. 
Can anyone throw any light on current French covid restrictions re UK travellers. 

I am hoping that I don't have to travel via Hook van Holland. 

Thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're wanting to drive through France then I doubt that would be classed essential. Whatever the French are requiring of UK tourists would apply to you. Just like when you arrive in Italy you'll need to meet those requirements.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is the page from the French government that you need to check: Coming to France? Your Covid-19 questions answered

There are a couple sections devoted specifically to those coming from the UK and, at the moment at least, things aren't looking terribly hopeful. You'd be ok if you had a residence permit in Italy. But without that, you may have to find an alternate route. However, 3 weeks is a LONG time in the ever-shifting pandemic cycle.


----------



## BraveHorse (Jan 22, 2018)

I've crossed the French/Italian in Menton/Ventimiglia border 6 times since December. I've never been stopped by anyone.


----------

